# Action Video: 6.5 PredaTor 5/24 - Quinn



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Super heavy wet snow but she did alright. Only gripe is that this is a really low machine - my back is going to be hurting tomorrow. Next task will be processing 2 trees that toppled over from all the weight


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like the old girl can still handle the wet heavy snow. Any blower I have seen have issues when the wet heavy stuff is higher than the bucket.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice vid of your 524 getting a workout, do you have an impeller kit on it


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes...



.


----------

